# Thunder 380 night sights



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

I have an older Thunder 380 that I bought on an auction. It is the nickel plated one. I wish it was a black one. Anyway, it has the pinned in front sights. Does anyone know of a night sights that could be installed on this slide, front and rear sights? It's not under any kind of warranty since it's an older one from the 90's.


----------



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry guys, accidentally posted twice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think you're gonna' have to do an internet search for that.

If no one makes them there might be sights that can be used from another similar brand of gun? Possibly a Walther PPK/s? That being the case then more than likely it would require machining or hand fitting of the slide to accept those sights or of the sights themselves. Which might cost more than what you paid for the gun in the first place.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sadly, with what the sights would cost, and what the gun costs. You'd be better off buying a new gun.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That being said, I think the CZ 82 has pinned front sight with an Meprolight replacement, the hangup will be the rear.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> That being said, I think the CZ 82 has pinned front sight with an Meprolight replacement, the hangup will be the rear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think that "Kruzer" is going to have to do a bit of research if he/she really wants those sights. Indeed the front sight may work from one brand of gun and the rear from another.

Myself I have a mixed feeling regarding whether night sights are worth the extra cost? If there's enough light to see your target then you probably don't need them. If it's too dark to see your target you're better off not shooting. However some night sights are better than others. I have plenty of guns that have a variety of different sights. I like the TruGlo tritium/fiber optic sights as they maintain their brightness in all light conditions.

I really like HK's luminescent sights that are standard on their VP series of pistols. Those dots really stand out during the day and glow in the dark for a few minutes when you shine a light on them. They're not just white paint but an insert within the sights.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Everyone seems to get wrapped up about night sights and has very firm ideas about lighting without understanding how many different variables come into play.

I can be in the dark, and my target can be lit while being in the same hall way. 


That being said, the juice isn't worth the squeeze in this case and I wouldn't put the time and effort into it for a platform where there's not a readily available option, particularly when there are arguably better alternatives to the Bersa to start with.

My thoughts on the HK luminous dot sights or any 3 dot sight option for that matter are not favorable, but that's topic for another thread.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Everyone seems to get wrapped up about night sights and has very firm ideas about lighting without understanding how many different variables come into play.
> 
> I can be in the dark, and my target can be lit while being in the same hall way.
> 
> ...


Most handguns now come with 3 dot sights or night sights. Whether a gun has them or not or even night sights was never a determining factor for me when choosing a gun. If it's got 'em I'm fine with that, if not I'm fine with that too. Of the 3 dot sight systems that are on any of my guns, HK's are the best. I'm not trying to argue the merits of whether 3 dot sights are good or not? Indeed that's a topic for another thread. At least for me, when I go out target shooting I get the same results regardless of what type of sights are on the gun.

At a close range of under 21 feet, I don't think it makes much of a difference what type of sights you have? At that range you can pretty much point and shoot as you may not have much time to obtain an accurate sight picture. Time will definitely not be on your side. Most defensive handgun situations take place at under 21 feet and are over in seconds according to the FBI.

Besides, more than likely if you have to use a handgun to defend yourself beyond or at a distance that you would normally use for target shooting, you might have some explaining to do in a court of law. Of course there are exceptions to this such as in a building or public place where some maniac starts shooting and you're at a considerable distance away. But what are the chances of that? Of course I can't even begin to list all of the situations you could find yourself in.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Sadly, with what the sights would cost, and what the gun costs. You'd be better off buying a new gun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I agree. Sometimes, you need to think about the parameters.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Don't know if these would work but look:

https://nitesiters.com/


----------



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks to everyone. I guess I'll have to do more thinking about it.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

You could always paint the sights with a glow paint.

Click here please.

*Bright Sights* makes a paint set that truly works wonders,,,
It took the invisible sights in my blued Beretta 81,,,
And made them visible in almost any situation.

Aarond

.


----------

